# Cubing in south UK



## LCuber (Feb 16, 2017)

Any cubers in the UK (preferably the south) to talk about possible meet ups or mini comps!


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 16, 2017)

You might like this group or maybe this thread


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 16, 2017)

Also, there's a bunch of competitions coming up:

http://www.ukca.org/

Peterborough -- 4-5 March
FMC Europe (if you like FMC), in London -- 1 April
London -- 8-9 July

And if you don't mind going a bit further afield:

Newcastle Under Lime -- 15-16 April

And even further, but not too hard to get to, the World Championships are in Paris in July...


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 17, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> You might like this group or maybe this thread



The group is still Secret, and the meet up thread is never updated (there are few meet ups at the moment anyway)


----------



## conanthewarrior (Apr 5, 2017)

I live in Canvey Island, Essex, so the southeast.


----------

